# A piece for barrel organ



## Alb (May 12, 2011)

Hi there,

I've made a piece for barrel organ, it's a kind of contemporary music.

And I would like you to tell me what you think about it.

It's here : 




Thanks ! 

Alb


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Interesting, but it does kinda sound like you're just messing around on the keyboard. Did you actually transcribe this or is it more of improv?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There's a part at the end I find interesting where fast choppy stacked chords speed up until they are a blurred wash of sound. For me though music will always be about rhythm at least if not common practice period harmonies and melodies. I read about contemporary pieces as having a complex rhythm. To my provincial outlook, if the rhythm is so complex as to be undetectable, then it isn't rhythm. That's just a personal preference of mine. Many people are not bothered by arrhythmia.


----------



## Alb (May 12, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Interesting, but it does kinda sound like you're just messing around on the keyboard. Did you actually transcribe this or is it more of improv?


It was written and recorded. It's the sound of a real barrel organ that you hear, not a keyboard. :tiphat:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Ok, I listened to it again and tried to listen for hidden complexities, and actually noticed that the notes were up on the video  hadn't noticed that before. I liked it, though it does still seem a bit improvised in style, even if it is actually written out. I'm not familiar with barrel organs, but it sounds interesting. Care to elaborate on the nature of the instrument?


----------



## Alb (May 12, 2011)

I really liked to write to a mechanical instrument, because you don't have to be careful of the technique of the player, the imagination is free.


----------

